# Detailed Instructions - Operation of the Windshield Wiper & Washer System



## Tail Spin (Oct 28, 2004)

*Wipers*

First time eI was out in the rain in my (wife's) new Phaeton.
Wiper lever- 1 click up- Auto rain sensor w/ intermittent (right?)
Wiper lever- 1 click up then a twist of the dial on the stalk (manual override of intermittent, driver ability to adjust frequency?)
What I did not understand was that when I twisted the dial to either increase or decrease the frequency, the wipers responded but in this setting instead of individual sweeps the swept in w/ 4 continuous sweeps then paused then repeated the patter?
I would think they would sweep in individual pulses?
Any input?
Thanks.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Wipers (Tail Spin)*

My experience has been that they do sweep in individual pulses when they are on the intermittent setting (the first notch up from 'off' when you lift the control arm), but, whenever you adjust the sensitivity setting higher using the dial on the end of the control arm, they make a few consecutive sweeps before settling down and functioning normally at the new setting. They don't do this if you adjust the sensitivity setting lower by turning the dial in the opposite direction. I think this behavior is by design.
The intermittent wiper function relies on input from the vehicle speedsensor in addition to input from the rain sensor that is mounted in the top middle of the windshield. If there is any problem with the signal provided to the wiper control unit from the speedsensor, then the intermittent wiper setting will give squirrely results.
My suggestion is that you hang in there until you have a few days experience driving in rain, to allow you to get used to how it behaves. If you find that the behavior of the wipers is erratic when you are using the intermittent setting, ask your service technician to check and see if the car has generated any fault codes (in any control module) that mention the speedsensor. Assuming that the rainsensor is working properly, the speedsensor is the next thing to look at when troubleshooting problems with intermittent wiper operation.
Michael


----------



## Tail Spin (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Wipers (PanEuropean)*

OK, thanks.
They were just a little too ambitous and I was trying to calm them down.
I also agree I need more experience with them.
Thanks.
So where do you fly? I live near KMMU.


----------



## mkla2000 (Sep 25, 2004)

*rain sensor wiper*

Just noticed today....
if you leave the wiper on the rain sensor setting, turn off the engine, and then restart later, the wipers don't sweep - you have clear the windshield manually first, and then set the wiper to the rain sensor setting again (I guess the rain sensor is a "differential" type - it looks at the windshield when activated and determines when there are enough droplets that need to be cleaned... when first set on the rain sensor, the wipers sweep once and start, but if the blades are already on this setting, they never sweep before starting - hence - the system thinks that the windows are "clean") - just my speculation, but seems to me like that's how they work


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (mkla2000)*

I think that I have noticed the same issue that John pointed out... I also have had to "reset" the auto wiper functionality after restarting the car - (by turning them to either on or off, and then back to the auto setting). I haven't had a chance to look into this closely, nor have I paid that much attention to it... But I do recall sharing this anomaly.
Douglas


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: rain sensor wiper (mkla2000)*

I am going to guess that the fact that the wipers don't function on when on the rainsensor setting, following a power-down cycle, is intentional. For example, if you parked the car, then got into it the next morning and there was a little bit of dew over the rainsensor, the wipers might sweep when you really don't want them to sweep.
The key question is: If the wipers are left at the rainsensor position, the car is powered down and then powered up again, will the rainsensor automatically activate the wipers if water is detected on the windshield once the vehicle is in motion? I seem to recall, from past experience, that as long as the vehicle is in motion, the rainsensor will function across start cycles. I'm just guessing that it is intentionally inhibited from causing the wipers to sweep if there is water on the glass when the vehicle is started up, but the transmission selector is still in Park.
Perhaps someone could do an experiment with their garden hose - turn the car off, leave the wipers in the rainsensor position, spray some water on the glass, then back out of the driveway (in other words, start moving) and see if the wipers function once the car is in motion.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 5:15 PM 1-7-2005_


----------



## whealy (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: rain sensor wiper (mkla2000)*

I thought I remembered something in the manual on this as I had originally thought I would just leave the wipers on until I read this. Anyway, I tried to scna it, but the book proved to be a challenge. So I'll just copy the text from 3.1.1 page 68.
The rain sensor is part of the interval wiper fucntion. You will have to switch on the rain sensor back on if you switch off the ignition. Reset the rain sensor by switching the wiper interval function off and back on.
I think that corborates the comments above ...


----------



## rljones (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: rain sensor wiper*

This not working across re-starts is discussed in the manual. I was surprised to find it in the Phaeton as this is also the way the sensor works in my 2001 Passat 4-motion wagon; it always struck me as odd to have to re-set it. (I once had a MB E-class with this feature and I could always leave it in the sensor mode and it work when it needed to.)
My friend in Germany says his European Phaeton does not work this way, but resumes wiping after a re-start.
Robert


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: rain sensor wiper (whealy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bill* »_I thought I remembered something in the manual on this as I had originally thought I would just leave the wipers on until I read this. Anyway, I tried to scan it, but the book proved to be a challenge. So I'll just copy the text from 3.1.1 page 68.
The rain sensor is part of the interval wiper function. You will have to switch on the rain sensor back on if you switch off the ignition. Reset the rain sensor by switching the wiper interval function off and back on.
I think that corroborates the comments above ...

Hi Bill:
Thanks ever so much for doing the research on this - we have a joke in the aviation industry, whenever someone is unsure of how one of the aircraft components is supposed to function, the usual wisecrack is "RTFM" - not sure if that carries over to Phaeton ownership or not.









As some of you know, while I am in Africa, the Phaeton techs at the VW dealer I use in Zurich are collecting diagnostic scans for me from European Phaetons. Once I pick these up, if I see a difference in the software settings for the wiper control module that we can change to enable rainsensor operation across start cycles, I will post the details here.
In the meantime, to reset the rainsensor so that it will continue to operate after the car has been powered off, I think all we have to do is just move the wiper stalk down to the 'OFF' position and then back up to the 'Intermittent' position - I don't think we need to mess up whatever setting we have chosen (after great experimentation) on the rainsensor sensitivity dial.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: rain sensor wiper (rljones)*

For those who may be curious, here is a picture that shows the location of the rainsensor that supplies input to the windshield wiper controller when the wipers are operating in the 'intermittent' position.
The rainsensor is located at the top center of the windshield, just slightly towards the driver side. On right hand drive cars, it will also be on the driver side. The opposite side (unused) rainsensor mounting position is where the Homelink transmitter for the garage door opener function is placed.
If you look very closely at the forward end of the arm that the inside rear view mirror is mounted on, you will see another sensor there. I'm not entirely sure what that one is for - it is either a light sensor used for the automatic dimming rear view mirrors (all three of them), or, it might be the humidity sensor that detects condensation on the inside of the windshield and automatically turns on the air conditioning compressor to dry out the cabin air. I kind of suspect it is the humidity sensor, but I am not 100% sure. It is a very tiny hole, hence the warning in the owner manual to not hang parking permits, etc. from the rear view mirror, or put stickers on the windshield directly in front of the rear view mirror.
Michael
*Rainsensor Location*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Wipers (Tail Spin)*

I noticed yesterday that the rainsensor on my Phaeton didn't seem to be working properly - it was not as 'intelligent' as it usually is about sensing the presence of rain (melted snow, actually) on the windshield.
I plugged in my diagnostic scan tool (VAG-COM) and ran a complete scan - the result was the two fault codes shown below, both associated with the roof control module ('dachmodul' in German - 'dach' means roof). The code that I think points out the source of the poor rainsensor performance is the first one, the intermittent connection to the rainsensor itself.
I will disassemble things and have a look at this tonight when my wife brings the car home. I don't know what the underlying cause of the problem is - I suspect perhaps a connector that is not properly supported (meaning, the connector is loose, it is not resting on a solid surface, and perhaps the weight of the cable is occasionally causing the contacts to separate). This might have been a result of careless assembly on my part when I took the roof control module apart a month or so ago (see this thread: Removing the Front Overhead Control Panel).
It is really interesting to note how easy it is to diagnose the cause of problems on a Phaeton - the self-diagnostic capabilities of this car are amazing. 
Michael
*Diagnostic report showing cause of poor rainsensor performance*


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Rain Sensor Function*

As anyone in a cold climate knows, wipers are vulnerable to freezing to the windshield. If frozen, the drive motor can be damaged.
VW has wisely configured the system to not reactivate at restart to protect the drive motor.
This is only needed on an automatic system, as the driver may not remember to turn it back to off in cold weather like they would with a manual system that is periodically moving just before car shutdown.


----------



## ThwartedEfforts (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Rain Sensor Function (GTINC)*

As a new owner I was poring over the manual last night, and read the boxed-out paragraph concerning the rain sensor deactivating in the event of switching off the ignition. Personally speaking, I think it's an annoyance, but only a slight one - and I can see the reasons for VW doing it.


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: rain sensor wiper (mkla2000)*

As a matter of standard procedure, I always switch off my wipers when I enter my garage (if it is raining outside). I wouldn't dream of leaving them on for many reasons, and I can't believe this to be a major concern for consciencious drivers.
By the way, 40 mph seems to be a point at which the wipers swing faster, even with the same amount of rain going on.
Jack


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Wipers (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I noticed yesterday that the rainsensor on my Phaeton didn't seem to be working properly - it was not as 'intelligent' as it usually is about sensing the presence of rain (melted snow, actually) on the windshield.
I plugged in my diagnostic scan tool (VAG-COM) and ran a complete scan - the result was the two fault codes shown below, both associated with the roof control module ('dachmodul' in German - 'dach' means roof). The code that I think points out the source of the poor rainsensor performance is the first one, the intermittent connection to the rainsensor itself.
I will disassemble things and have a look at this tonight when my wife brings the car home. I don't know what the underlying cause of the problem is - I suspect perhaps a connector that is not properly supported (meaning, the connector is loose, it is not resting on a solid surface, and perhaps the weight of the cable is occasionally causing the contacts to separate). This might have been a result of careless assembly on my part when I took the roof control module apart a month or so ago (see this thread: Removing the Front Overhead Control Panel).
It is really interesting to note how easy it is to diagnose the cause of problems on a Phaeton - the self-diagnostic capabilities of this car are amazing. 
Michael
*Diagnostic report showing cause of poor rainsensor performance*









We've learned a few things in the two months since this thread was last active. One is that the fault code concerning the sunroof is spurious and can be safely ignored - every Phaeton that came to the Phaeton Owner GTG in Auburn Hills had this same fault code, and no-one was having any sunroof problems.
The second thing is that any kind of buildup of wax or rinse agent on the windshield will degrade rainsensor performance. All automatic car washes - especially 'touchless' automatic car washes - add either wax or a rinse agent (same as dishwasher rinse agent) to the final rinse, to help the water sheet up and roll off the car when it goes through the blowers. These waxes and rinse agents build up on the windshield, and interfere with the rainsensor, which measures the refractive properties of the glass to determine if there is water on it or not.
The best cleaner to use to clean the outside of the windshield, over the spot where the rainsensor is, is BonAmi cleanser - the 'old fashioned' formula with the picture of the chick on the front of it (baby bird, I mean, not a bimbo) and the words "safe for Fiberglass" on the can. This cleanser contains Feldspar, which is a very, very soft abrasive. Find an old facecloth, get it wet, sprinkle some BonAmi on it, and gently rub the area over the rainsensor. Then rinse the mess off with a hose. After you have done that, moisten another cloth with pure isopropyl alcohol, and it rub (hard) over the same area. This will clean the glass really, really well.
If you do this about once every 2 months, assuming you live in an area with 'average' industrial pollution, the rainsensor will continue to work at top performance.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 1:11 PM 11-2-2008_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Wipers (PanEuropean)*

Thanks for that info Michael as I too have not been able to establish a "happy" position for my rain sensor function. Just as I believe position 3 is the best position, I then notice it's too sensitive and I move it to "2". It works great for a while then later I end up moving it back to "3". The cycle of change never settles. I use touchless car washes also . In my opinion though, a true rain sensor position should not have several positions to choose from if it truly senses rain. On my Benz, I had a rain sensing position which worked great and adjusted its speed based on the amount of rain, then there was a "slow" and a "high" non-rain- sensing position. I always used the 1st position (rain sensing) and never touched it again as it worked so well.
The Phaeton needs improving in this area. Just my .04 worth.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Wipers (dcowan699)*

Hi David:
I have gone through four different opinions of the automatic wiper system on the Phaeton:
*1)* The weekend I had my dealer's demo, before I bought my car (it rained all weekend) - I thought the system was perfect.
*2)* The first month I had my car, I was really happy with it - it operated the same as the demo did.
*3)* After the first month, it never seemed to work right, and I was pretty annoyed with it - both the technician at my dealership and myself spent quite a bit of time troubleshooting it (electrically), with no improvement.
*4)* Once I discovered the "BonAmi and IPA" trick to clean the wax, chemical film, and industrial fallout off the glass where the rainsensor mounts (just on the driver side of the rear view mirror) - now it works perfectly again, just like 1) and 2).
The thing is a refractometer - anything that changes the refractive properties of the glass will have a profound effect on the performance of the rainsensor. Give the BonAmi and IPA routine a try, and see how it goes. Use lots of BonAmi, but only press GENTLY - like you were washing a child's face - when you are using the BonAmi. Press really hard later on when you are using the IPA.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Wipers (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note:*
Windshield Wipers - how to change the blades
....Windshield Wipers and Rainsensor - System description
Detailed Instructions - Operation of the Windshield Wiper & Washer System (contains windshield cleaning instructions from VW)
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 6:23 PM 12-29-2005_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Wipers (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_*4)* Once I discovered the "BonAmi and IPA" trick to clean the wax, chemical film, and industrial fallout off the glass where the rainsensor mounts (just on the driver side of the rear view mirror) - now it works perfectly again, just like 1) and 2).

For those of you who are reluctant to use BonAmi cleanser (even though you shouldn't have any problems), paint clay (the same kind used by detailers to remove oxidation & dirt from paint) will work as well. Use the clay on the windshield as you would on the paint, rinse the windshield well w/ a hose, dry off and as a final touch, use the IPA Michael referenced. Good a new and you'll probably find the wipers are no longer leaving that milky white film on the windshield as they wipe. (Cleaning the blades with Windex or similar will also help keep them functioning well.)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Wipers (chrisj428)*

Hi Chris:
Thanks for adding that information.
There is a PDF file available here on the forum that provides additional information about how to use paint clay. It explains how to perform the pre-delivery inspection of a VW. I have found it very useful, because it lists all the different cleaners, chemicals, and materials that VW approves for use on their cars. Here's a link to the thread with that PDF - it is attached to bottom of the second post in the thread: Volkswagen Recommended Care Products. The information about using paint clay is on page 23 of the PDF.
Michael


----------



## graeme86 (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Rain Sensor Function (GTINC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTINC* »_As anyone in a cold climate knows, wipers are vulnerable to freezing to the windshield. If frozen, the drive motor can be damaged.
VW has wisely configured the system to not reactivate at restart to protect the drive motor.
This is only needed on an automatic system, as the driver may not remember to turn it back to off in cold weather like they would with a manual system that is periodically moving just before car shutdown.

This is how the rainsensors work on the Golf as well...but interestingly, (and strangely!) if you leave the rear hatch wiper in the on position when you turn off the ignition, when you restart the car the rear wiper starts working straight away again!
Maybe its more of an electrical phenonenon such as the delaying mechanism (capacitor?) in the relay needs to power up again or something and needs to reset to do so???


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Volkswagen of North America recently published a little brochure for Touareg owners entitled "Touareg Wiper and Washer Instructions." It is a useful and well written detailed explanation and overview of how the wiper and washer system works - well worth reading.
All the information in this booklet - which is intended for distribution to the vehicle owners - also applies to the Phaeton, because the two vehicle share a common control system for the wipers and washers. There are only two differences Phaeton owners need to consider:
*1)* Obviously, we don't have a rear window wiper, so those instructions don't apply to us.
*2)* Before attempting to change wiper blades (or to thoroughly clean the windshield glass), we need to put the wipers into the 'Wiper Change Position' using the menu in the Front Information Display. If we try to lift the wiper arms up without first moving them to the 'Wiper Change Position', the paint on the trailing edge of the hood will be badly damaged.
There is some excellent information on the last page of this brochure about using 3M Cleaner Clay and 3M Gloss Enhancer to remove stubborn dirt, industrial fallout, and touchless car wash soap film from the windshield. I cleaned my windshield a few days ago, using these two products and following exactly the instructions given in this brochure, and all I can say is WOW! Not only is the glass really clean, but the wipers don't streak any more, and the rain sensor now works perfectly - it senses the presence of rain far better than it ever did before.
This is a small (350 kb) Adobe Acrobat PDF file. Just click on the link below, and it will open on your computer. If you want to save it and print it, right-click on the link below, then choose "Save Target As..." and specify the location on your computer that you want to save it to.
Michael


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Detailed Instructions - Operation of the Windshield Wiper & Washer System (PanEuropean)*

I just happened to use some paint clay on my windshield about a week ago and I found the same thing you did. My wipers were driving me nuts as they were making a very loud 'scrunch' sound when they reached the left-most position on the windshield. After rubbing with the paint clay, voila! noise completely gone and the wipers are virtually silent now. 
I'm going to find some 3M Gloss Enhancer and apply that as well.
BTW, I just read the brochure and it states that you need to remove a protective cover to change a wiper blade. That may be true for the Touareg, but I don't believe it's necessary for the Phaeton. I changed my blades recently and all I had to do was park the blades in the proper position, lift the arm, rotate the blade 90 degrees, slide the blade off and replace. It was by far the easiest blade replacement I've ever done, taking about 20 seconds for each blade. 
Changing the blades is easy, paying for them is something else!


_Modified by car_guy at 8:09 AM 10-18-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Detailed Instructions - Operation of the Windshield Wiper & Washer System (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_BTW, I just read the brochure and it states that you need to remove a protective cover to change a wiper blade. That may be true for the Touareg, but I don't believe it's necessary for the Phaeton. I changed my blades recently and all I had to do was park the blades in the proper position, lift the arm, rotate the blade 90 degrees, slide the blade off and replace. It was by far the easiest blade replacement I've ever done, taking about 20 seconds for each blade. 

Hi Steven:
Thanks for catching that, you ae 100% correct, there is no cover to remove on the Phaeton blade, and it is a 20 second job.
BTW, the 3M gloss enhancer is also perfect for removing bits of wax that are left over in cracks and crevices after waxing the car. Just spritz some of it onto a microfiber towel, gently wipe the car, and all the excess wax - all that white stuff that used to take hours to get rid of - disappears. It is especially useful in areas like the park distance control sensors.
Lastly - if you buy a clay bar for the windshield, and use it with the gloss enhancer as explained in the booklet (attached above), then that clay bar must be segregated and set aside for 'glass use only'. In other words, don't use that one on the paint. I don't know why this is so, but VW goes to great pains to point this out in the more detailed technical bulletin (TB) that they distribute to the people who do the PDI work on the cars at the dealerships. That TB can be found on this thread: Volkswagen Cleaning Instructions for Dealers, VW Recommended Chemicals.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Detailed Instructions - Operation of the Windshield Wiper & Washer System (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_I'm going to find some 3M Gloss Enhancer and apply that as well.

Steven:
Just a bit of information here to avoid misunderstanding: The 3M Gloss Enhancer is only used as a lubricant to enable the clay bar to slide over the glass surface easily. After the work is done, you then want to clean the windshield very thoroughly with regular car wash soap and water to remove any residual traces of the gloss enhancer from the glass.
I have found that it is also possible to use a regularly proportioned mixture of car wash soap and water to lubricate the clay bar. But, I figure there must be some good reason why VW recommends use of the gloss enhancer as the clay bar lubricant.
Michael


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Detailed Instructions - Operation of the Windshield Wiper & Washer System (PanEuropean)*

The reason for segregating is that the clay bar can pull fine metallic shards out of the paint that will scratch the glass like a Jewel's rough would. However the softer paint will allow the pulled material (in limited quantity) to pass over the paint.
The necessary thing to do when clay baring is use clean clay, well lubricated and segregated usage. I did a double Clay bar on my Anthracite and it is so smooth no baby could match it.
Don


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Detailed Instructions - Operation of the Windshield Wiper & Washer System (PanEuropean)*

I just used some of the clay and lubricated it with water. It seemed to slide without much resistance. It certainly did the job in fixing my wiper problems. I just hope I haven't done any damage. I can't see any.
I'll make sure I don't use the clay from the windshield on the paint. Thanks for the warning, Don.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Detailed Instructions - Operation of the Windshield Wiper & Washer System (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_I just used some of the clay and lubricated it with water. It seemed to slide without much resistance. It certainly did the job in fixing my wiper problems. I just hope I haven't done any damage.

No risk of damage at all. The worst thing that can happen if you use water as a lubricant for the clay (rather than soap and water, or gloss enhancer) is that you will find little traces of blue clay left behind on the glass. 
Michael


----------



## IrishPhaeton (Jul 21, 2006)

*Squeaky windscreen wiper?*

I have my 3.0 tdi since last Saturday, and 800 miles later it I love. 
However I have one irritation. The driver’s side windscreen wiper squeaks on every downward sweep. On day one it was more like a “click”, about 150mm (6”) into the downward stroke, and as best one can tell from mid way in the blade. Now it’s more like a “nails on blackboard” scratch. However no damage is being done. The sweep is clean, without smears or streaks.
As it rains here lots at time of the year, and I have a few hundred more miles tomorrow, all suggestions would be appreciated.
I should say I am sure the dealer will sort this, but that' 120 miles and it be next week at best.
The absolute comfort relative to the alternatives I considered is excellent, and heck, I even got to watch some of the football last night as I spent a little while in the worst traffic jam in Dublin’s history (all because of a burst water main, but that’s another story..)

BTW, full marks to Isaac Agnew in Belfast for the handover, flowers for my wife, car impeccable, complete with Supagard treatment with full car care kit, inside & out left in the boot, all as an unexpected bonus. 
_Modified by IrishPhaeton at 9:23 AM 11-23-2006_


_Modified by IrishPhaeton at 9:30 AM 11-23-2006_


----------



## petermueller (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (IrishPhaeton)*

Try cleaning with BonAmi.


----------



## Merc-MarkO (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (IrishPhaeton)*

I wonder if the rubber on the blades is a little dried out. How long was the car on the lot ?


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (petermueller)*

I had a squeak some time ago and put a drop of lube on the area that allows you to lift the blade off the windscreen (near the wiper base). No squeaks since then. Don't forget to clean the rubber blade surface often.
RB


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (IrishPhaeton)*

My former phaeton did this and it turned out to be the long spring under the wiper arm rubbing on the wiper arm body. If you put the wipers in 'change' position, you can then lift the arm and try to duplicate the noise. I moved the spring and lubed it a little to solve the problem.


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (pretendcto)*

I have the same problem when I picked my car up,changed the drivers side blade.solved the problem.
Try cleaning your window with vinegar in water and a newspaper ,you may have some wax on it from the Supagard treatment .


----------



## palladino (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (plastech)*

Hi guys
My driver side has just started to squeak. I was told to use a lemon. makes a bloody mess and not much else.
I have been advised to try either the auto Glym window cleaner which can also be used on the blade, its in a blue liquid cream form, aslo the viniger method.
Peter
I am going to try both, as its crap weather and always wet at the moment


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (palladino)*

Hi Peter:
Basically, all you need to do a good job cleaning residue off of the front windscreen is powdered kitchen cleanser - the white stuff that you use to scrub pots and stuff like that.
Get a can of this stuff and also grab an old facecloth, and soak the facecloth in water. Put the wiper blades into the 'service' position (so you can lift them up out of the way), shake out a fair amount of the powdered cleanser onto the glass, and then scrub it well using the wet facecloth. Pay particular attention to scrubbing the diagonal line where the passenger side wiper stops and reverses - this is about 2/3 of the way over to the driver's side of the car. Also put extra effort into scrubbing the arcs at the top and bottom of the area that the wiper blade covers.
After you have done all this work, hose the car off really well. The powdered cleanser itself is harmless (most of these cleansers are feldspar-based), but they usually contain about 1% bleach, and you don't want any of the powder residue to remain on the painted surfaces or plastic surfaces, because the bleach will damage the surface if it is left there for a long time (e.g. overnight).
You really don't need to use anything more expensive or complex than basic household cleaning powder. The objective of the exercise is to get rid of the wax residue, industrial fallout, chemicals, and other crud that forms a pretty stubborn film on the glass. A clay bar will also get the job done, but even though I have a clay bar, I prefer to use household cleanser, because it seems to do a better job.
As for the wipers - these are really calender-time lifed items, once they have been on the car for more than 12 months, it's time to toss them and replace them, regardless of how much or how little use they have seen during the past year. The rubber breaks down because of exposure to the atmosphere (ozone, primarily), and there is nothing we can do to stop this process. That's why new cars ship ex-factory with little temporary wiper blades installed, and the real ones in a sealed plastic bag in the trunk.
Michael


----------



## IrishPhaeton (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (IrishPhaeton)*

Thanks for all the advice.
A good cleaning and the problem is resolved.
I trust all other queries will be so easily resolved.


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (PanEuropean)*

Never having used BonAmi, is the product abrasive like say Soft Scrub and will it dull/scratch the glass? White rubbing compound comes to mind.
RB


----------



## petermueller (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (Rowayton)*

I use it on my gass all the time-doesn't scratch


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (Rowayton)*

Hi Ronald:
AFIK, BonAmi comes in two flavours: 100% feldspar, and 99% feldspar plus 1% bleach. The bleach content can be disregarded as long as you hose the car off well once you are done.
Last time I cleaned the glass on my car, I couldn't find BonAmi, so I bought a can of lemon-scented Comet at the Wal-Mart for .72¢ and used it instead. If you go to the website of any of the major manufacturers of these products (e.g. Proctor & Gamble, etc.), you can look up the MSDS (Material Safety Data Sheet) for the item, and it will tell you exactly what is in it. The lemon scented Comet worked just great for me, and the price was right...








Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (PanEuropean)*

BTW - be sure to clean the windshield with a garden hose once you are finished scrubbing with the cleanser. Not only to get rid of any little bits that might be remaining at the bottom of the windshield (on the plastic), but also to blast out any bits of cleanser that might have settled into those hundreds of tiny little pock marks we all have on the windshield.
As you have probably figured out by now, it is one of those nice, messy jobs that is good for the soul, kind of like playing in the mud when you were a kid.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (PanEuropean)*

Just a quick follow-up on the above discussion - here are two photos showing how I clean the windshield on my Phaeton. I do this about once every three months, to get rid of car wash wax buildup, grime and grease, stuff like that which causes the wiper blades to streak.
It is critically important to have a garden hose or high pressure spray gun handy to thoroughly wash off all residue of the powered cleanser from the car.
Michael
*Cleaning the windshield using plain old powdered kitchen cleanser*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note:* Related posts -
How to Replace Phaeton Wiper Blades (explains how to move the wiper blades to the service position)
Washer Fluid - Buy premium stuff, or the el-cheapo stuff?


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (PanEuropean)*

Sounds like good advice to me. My wipers seem to do their own thing once in auto rain-sense mode.
I have a UK car and the wipers need to be switched off and on after ignition power cycle too. So, maybe its not just an NA process, but possibly ROW too?


----------



## gwatts (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (chrishabberley)*

btw - the method Michael promotes is one I have used for about 30 years on much lesser vehicles with great success. You need a good cleanser (I think I started out using a product in the US called SpicNSpan, Ajax, Comet, whatever). Get it good and squeaky clean, but like Michael says, clean up is the key. You don't want any of the cleanser material left behind. It is just an old fashioned way to clean that none of today's fancy chemicals can match!
Greg


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (gwatts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gwatts* »_(I think I started out using a product in the US called SpicNSpan, Ajax, Comet, whatever).

If I remember correctly, Bon Ami, the one with the chick on the front, is the preferred cleanser. It's lacking some abrasive that could be potentially harmful. And, when you're doing this, be gentle, lest you scratch the glass.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_Bon Ami, the one with the chick on the front

And, by "chick", I mean:








Not:








or








Thank you very much!


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (chrisj428)*

Bon AMI IMO is the best selection hands down oe wings as the case may be.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (PanEuropean)*

When setting the wiper to intermittent (one click up from off position) it doesn’t matter whether in a garage, outside on a sunny day sitting still, driving slowly in drizzle, or rapidly in a downpour the timing between sweeps does not change. The only thing that effects the frequency is the knob on the end of the stalk. The absolute most time between sweeps regards of speed or presence of moisture is about 12 seconds. Also, I’ve tried cleaning the windshield with clay. Is it safe to assume the system is not performing as it should?


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (Auzivision)*

Yes.


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (PanEuropean)*

In another thread (about replacing windshields), the subject of Rain-X and Aquapel products was discussed. I'm going to try the Aquapel product soon, as it has gotten universally rave reviews (unlike Rain-X) by forum members as well as by reviewers on other websites. 
My question is whether or not I should avoid applying the product over the rain sensor window? I always keep that area squeaky clean as per the insrtructions above, but I still wish the sensor was slightly more responsive than it is. By applying this product over the sensor window area I wonder if it will change its response characteristics, and if so for the better or worse?
Comments?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (remrem)*

I recommend you do not put rain repellent over the rainsensor window. No benefit would come from it, the only possibility is that you would screw up the functionality of the rainsensor.
Michael


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (PanEuropean)*

Hmmm. What's the use of wipers and a rain sensor if you have rain repellent on your windscreen ?








What is great with rain repellent is that it makes your wipers totally redundant: Above 40mph, the rain disappears from the windscreen, and under 40mph, rain drops create small beads on the windscreen through which it is still possible to see correctly. I may occasionally use the wipers then, but only punctually, to remove an excess of water.
I only knew about RainX before this discussion, since Aquapel does not seem to be available in France, so I'm happy to have learnt that there was apparently an efficient competitor around.
I'll have a friend of mine send me a bottle of Aquapel from the US, since from what everybody says, it seems to work as well as RainX, and stay longer on the windscreen.
P.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (Zaphh)*

I am disappointed that when i turn my car off, the wipers stop/stay in their place on the window. I would have certainly expected the wipers to have had some type of auto seat/return when the power was turned off. I believe it could be done for there's reserve power for lights to stay on.
I can't stand for my wipers to be stuck on the window, it looks trashy. After turning car off, (and wanting to get out) I always have to turn key for all power, then turn off wipers.
-
Honestly, i find alot of functions on the car that require manual switching, where it should have been auto-electronic for off. Where then i would only have to train myself to turn things On when needed. As it is now, I have to look at all switches in car all around before exiting to ensure all is off.
-
As for the auto sensor not resuming for restarts; another MANUAL operation Required by operator, and VW's reasoning for snow or ice, They couldn't think to have that controlled electronically with a temperature sensor? DUh, there's already some in the car!
As well, if i don't seat the wipers, they may get snowed or froze in place
-
How bout a topic of how the Phaeton could be improved. And i dont mean Joke's with Jet engines mounted in the rear! Or the Front!!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (Pink Panther)*

Hi Steve:
I believe that the requirement that wipers stop as soon as ignition power is removed is a FMVSS (Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standard). It has to do with the ignition switch being a 'shutdown' switch for all operating (moving) systems on a vehicle. Systems such as lights, radios, and so forth do not move, therefore, there is no safety hazard associated with them operating after the ignition switch has been turned off.
You may have noticed that the electric windows also stop operating (if they are in the 'auto-up' or 'auto-down' mode) the moment that the ignition is switched off.
I think it is sensible that the automatic operation of the wiper system is not enabled across start cycles. Besides the snow and ice problem, there is also the potential problem of unwanted wiping cycles due to condensation or light mist on the rainsensor after parking the car overnight or in the evening when the temperature drops to the dewpoint.
A certain amount of automation is nice, but too much can be intrusive. I think that VW has struck the correct balance.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (PanEuropean)*

Photos re-hosted.


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael,
I don't want to be thick, but why do you use a web storage that does not keep photos indefinitely ?
P.


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
I think it is sensible that the automatic operation of the wiper system is not enabled across start cycles. Besides the snow and ice problem, there is also the potential problem of unwanted wiping cycles due to condensation or light mist on the rainsensor after parking the car overnight or in the evening when the temperature drops to the dewpoint.
Michael

I don't know if anyone has noticed it--the automatic wiper is enabled across start cycles if the turn-knob is set at the highest (most sensitive) position. Explanations?


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (eurolok003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurolok003* »_
I don't know if anyone has noticed it--the automatic wiper is enabled across start cycles if the turn-knob is set at the highest (most sensitive) position. Explanations?









I think the answer to your question is simply that when the turn-knob is set at the highest postion, it is no longer in an automatic or sensing mode, but merely in a "fast wipe" mode. Turn the knob one setting down and then (and only then?) will you be in the "sensing" mode. At least that has been my observation and experience. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
By the way, I realize that no one here would ever think of sending their Phaeton through an automated car wash (







), but it is my belief that it is one of the very good reasons why the rain sensing feature is not enabled across start cycles. Suppose you had put the wiper stalk in automatic sensing mode when it rained the day before, and you forgot to return it to the off position. Then imagine watching in horror through those glass observation windows as your car enters the wash tunnel, your wipers activate and begin a tug of war with those heavy cloth strips that are swinging and slapping away at the car! I suspect the wiper arms would lose that battle!










_Modified by remrem at 9:53 PM 5-26-2009_


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (remrem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remrem* »_
I think the answer to your question is simply that when the turn-knob is set at the highest postion, it is no longer in an automatic or sensing mode, but merely in a "fast wipe" mode. 


That is correct.
The auto wipe sometimes work in case of rain and sometimes it does not if you keep it ON all the time. This based on my experience in Jetta, Passat and Phaeton.


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (Kuwaity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kuwaity* »_
That is correct.
The auto wipe sometimes work in case of rain and sometimes it does not if you keep it ON all the time. This based on my experience in Jetta, Passat and Phaeton.

Did you build your experience in Kuwait ?
P.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (remrem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remrem* »_
I think the answer to your question is simply that when the turn-knob is set at the highest postion, it is no longer in an automatic or sensing mode, but merely in a "fast wipe" mode. 

Just for the sake of accuracy, I think it is actually in continuous slow wipe mode. To put it in (continuous) fast wipe mode, you need to push the wiper control arm itself up to the top position.
Steven


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (remrem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remrem* »_
...By the way, I realize that no one here would ever think of sending their Phaeton through an automated car wash (







), but it is my belief that it is one of the very good reasons why the rain sensing feature is not enabled across start cycles. Suppose you had put the wiper stalk in automatic sensing mode when it rained the day before, and you forgot to return it to the off position. Then imagine watching in horror through those glass observation windows as your car enters the wash tunnel, your wipers activate and begin a tug of war with those heavy cloth strips that are swinging and slapping away at the car! I suspect the wiper arms would lose that battle!









As you can see above, I am quoting myself. That's because I now have to disagree with me. 
It was very rainy here this week, so I enjoyed my rain sensing wipers which worked perfectly. However, for the past several days it's been dry. Today I took my car through one of those "touchless" car washes at the gas station; you know the kind that only uses water pressure, without any brushes or cloth strips. As soon as the water hit my windshield the wipers activated!







This, despite the fact the ignition had been cycled on/off numerous times in the past 2 days. Yes, I had accidentally left the wiper stalk in the "sensing" position, but I was 100% sure, based on my previous experience with this car and others I've owned with rain sensing wipers, that they would not activate until I returned the stalk to the off position and then put it back into sensing mode. I'm completely confused now. I'm just glad it wasn't one of those car washes with those big cloth strips! That would have been very ugly








Any comments?
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Squeaky windscreen wiper? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Hi Steve:
I think it is sensible that the automatic operation of the wiper system is not enabled across start cycles. Besides the snow and ice problem, there is also the potential problem of unwanted wiping cycles due to condensation or light mist on the rainsensor after parking the car overnight or in the evening when the temperature drops to the dewpoint.

Due to the recent cold weather, I made the following observation regarding the wipers:
If I leave the wiper control in intermittent mode (1-click up), and start the car while there is ice/frost on the windshield, the automatic wiping action starts without my having to reset the control. The same cannot be said for rain water on the windshield. Wonder what is the logic behind it?


----------



## woodrose200 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Frozen Wipers*

I am not sure if this topic is covered elsewhere, but I haven't been able to find anything about it. I recently moved from Vancouver (very wet) to Calgary (very cold). the car is absolutely amazing in snow, and I prefer to take trips in new snow on the highway and in the city in the Phaeton rather than my newer 4X4 pickup truck - I just feel safer in it. It holds the road like a dream with new snow tires on it!

But while I rave about the quality of the road handling in those winter conditions, I have to report that my experience with the windshield wipers leaves a little to be desired. In the rain - the wiper blades are the best I have ever had, bar none. Expensive, but well worth it. But drive around in frozen land, get them full of snow and ice, and they become useless. And because of their design, they hang onto the ice like glue on paper. It takes only a couple of hard snaps to remove the ice buildup from most wipers I have had on various cars over the years. But trying to remove the ice from the Phaeton wipers seems almost an impossibility, the only solution found thus far is to melt it off.

Any comments or suggestions?

Thank you,


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

woodrose200 said:


> But trying to remove the ice from the Phaeton wipers seems almost an impossibility, the only solution found thus far is to melt it off.
> 
> Any comments or suggestions?
> 
> Thank you,


I really haven't had that problem at all. The few times I have had severe ice buildup on the wipers I have gotten it off with a snap or two against the windshield. Is this while driving or after being parked in heavy snow?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi all,
Currently it is very rainy around here. Last week I noticed that the wiper did not clean the windscreen thoroughly enough and as they were one year old I purchased a new set in order to replace them.
After installing the new set of wiper blades I noticed that there was still a haze on the windscreen outer surface, so bad that las thursday evening I could hardly see anything due to the heavy rain, fog and the lights of the oncoming cars.
When I got home I cleaned the windscreen first with methanol in order to remove some waxy residue and later on I polished it with a Auto Glym dedicated glass polish solution. Next day, it was still raning, I realized that there was a slight improvement, but by no means I had managed to get rid of the haze.
This afternoon I took the car to the local bodyshop where I had my rust spots repaired and I had the windscreen machine polished. It is only now that the wiper work perfectly.
I do not have a clue of what sort of deposit there was on the windscreen but as stated above, it was really hard to remove.
Cheers.

Gabriel


----------

